# A timely repair.



## 140mower (Jul 2, 2021)

Turns out that you get what 
you pay for..... A few months ago I rescued a few motors and a couple pumps with the intention of one day making one good one, I figured with two fires closing in from either side this might be a good time. Honestly, I am surprised that I didn't wait until the fire was in sight. Lol 
This was my first attempt at Tig welding aluminum, wasn't pretty, but it's solid. 




After welding I faced it back to square and put the recess back in that holds the o-ring in place. 




Parts from three motors, one welded pump housing and it starts on the first pull and pumps like a dream. There's a 1000 gallon water tank buried under the boat to catch the rain water from the house that I put in last fall, kinda broke the fence in the process, but plan to remove that section any way. Still keeps the dogs in.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 2, 2021)

I take it when you said motors you were talking engines?


----------



## 140mower (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes, sorry. Engines, two Chinese Honda knock offs and one genuine Honda. It isn't too pretty, but it sure runs nice, hopefully we won't need it.


----------



## Hruul (Jul 2, 2021)

Good luck.  I hope you don't need it.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 2, 2021)

Must have been interesting facing that off, and interesting spinning the housing up on the lathe for the first time.  
Good fix always nice to see a long term plan come together and a successful result.


----------



## 140mower (Jul 3, 2021)

I was a little tentative in the beginning, especially when taking the interupted cut through the welds. Back gear, light cut and feeds and it worked out well. One nice thing about the overhead drive is that you can easily pull the belt through a few revolutions before hitting the go button.


----------

